# Barnegat Light - Oct-Nov.



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

I love fishing in Barnegat bay off the rocks. I did not get to go as much as I would have liked this year. 

Can someone tell me if I went fishing in Oct-Nov what bait would I use? What would I be fishing for? Would the fish even be biting then? Rigs, etc. 

I dont know how some of you guys know so much about fishing  Thanks in advance for any advice.

:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey park, 

I havent fished up that way but if I had to guess, around that time like down here the striper action should be startin up pretty good. I would bunker or eels on a fish finder rig.


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

I dont fish bait from the Rocks, current too strong. Plugs or Hopkins with wire leaders is my choice. Best bet is to fish by the south jetty with some bait, try a little of everything.
Big Blues out there now.


----------

